# Sound problem on FreeBSD 9 snd_hda



## lvreclp (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi All. 
Just installed freebsd FreeBSD 9 on my desktop and faced problem with playing any sounds. 

Output of:

```
# pciconf -lvc

ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x04ad1028 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
    cap 13[98] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
```

Output of:

```
$ cat /dev/sndstat

FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Intel Cougar Point HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
```

and dmesg dump:


```
hdac0: <Intel Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xe1a60000-0xe1a63fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 257 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 4, ISS 4, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
hdac0: Probing codec #0...
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC269
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x10ec0269
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x10ec
hdac0:        Device: 0x0269
hdac0:      Revision: 0x01
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x04ad1028
hdac0:  Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=36 total=34
hdac0: Probing codec #3...
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: Intel Cougar Point HDMI
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x80862805
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x8086
hdac0:        Device: 0x2805
hdac0:      Revision: 0x00
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x04ad1028
hdac0:  Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=9 total=7
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0x40000002 NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0:  nid 18 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 20 0x99130110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 23 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 24 0x02a19830 as  3 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0:  nid 25 0x01a19840 as  4 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0:  nid 26 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 27 0x01014020 as  2 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 29 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 33 0x0221402f as  2 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 0
hdac0: <Intel Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xe1a60000-0xe1a63fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 257 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 4, ISS 4, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
hdac0: Probing codec #0...
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC269
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x10ec0269
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x10ec
hdac0:        Device: 0x0269
hdac0:      Revision: 0x01
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x04ad1028
hdac0:  Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=36 total=34
hdac0: Probing codec #3...
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: Intel Cougar Point HDMI
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x80862805
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x8086
hdac0:        Device: 0x2805
hdac0:      Revision: 0x00
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x04ad1028
hdac0:  Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=9 total=7
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0x40000002 NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0:  nid 18 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 20 0x99130110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 23 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 24 0x02a19830 as  3 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0:  nid 25 0x01a19840 as  4 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0:  nid 26 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 27 0x01014020 as  2 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 29 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 33 0x0221402f as  2 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 0
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 18 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 20 0x99130110 as  1 seq  0       Speaker Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 23 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 24 0x02a19830 as  3 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0:  nid 25 0x01a19840 as  4 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 8
hdac0:  nid 26 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 27 0x01014020 as  2 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 29 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 30 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 33 0x0221402f as  2 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 0
hdac0: 4 associations found:
hdac0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdac0: Association 1 (2) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=27 seq=0
hdac0:  Pin nid=33 seq=15
hdac0: Association 2 (3) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdac0: Association 3 (4) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdac0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdac0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdac0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdac0:  Pin 27 traced to DAC 3
hdac0:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 3 and hpredir 0
hdac0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdac0:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 8
hdac0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdac0:  Pin 25 traced to ADC 9
hdac0: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing input monitor
hdac0:  Tracing nid 11 to out
hdac0:  nid 11 is input monitor
hdac0:  Tracing nid 35 to out
hdac0: Tracing other input monitors
hdac0:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdac0:  Tracing nid 25 to out
hdac0: Tracing beeper
hdac0: Enabling headphone/speaker audio routing switching:
hdac0:  as=1 sense nid=33 [UNSOL]
hdac0: Pin sense: nid=33 res=0x80000000
hdac0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
```

Any advice on this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2012)

lvreclp said:
			
		

> Any advice on issue?


What issue? You haven't told us what the problem is.


----------

